
2MM websocket benchmark with Elixir and Phoenix - greenail
http://www.phoenixframework.org/blog/the-road-to-2-million-websocket-connections
======
kkirsche
This is great! Lots of hard work from the Phoenix team and greatly appreciated
for sure!

